# Boone Iowa



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Went out to Boone Iowa today to drop my daughter at summer camp and found some interesting stuff 
















This is displayed prominently on US30
















Found these two at a large grain facility east of town


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

My girl had to pose for one


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Didja' go out west of town and see the Kate Shelly High Bridge that crosses the Des Moines River valley? There's actually an old, steel trestle bridge with a much newer, double track bridge right next to it. Pretty impressive bridges (and interesting history, to boot).


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

I actually saw them before the new ones were built, back when it was just the original steel bridges, when I go back to pick her up in two weeks we might go out to see how it looks now


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Went back out to Boone Iowa today and took some time to look around the UP facility there









when I drove in the first thing I saw was this caboose, not sure what it’s used for, it’s in too good of shape to be in M/W service








Still an active turntable, there was a large roundhouse here at one time








found this GP60 behind the yard office, it was originally SP 9749


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I think I can guess what the town folk of Boone refer to themselves as. Maybe the high school football team too.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

OilValleyRy said:


> I think I can guess what the town folk of Boone refer to themselves as. Maybe the high school football team too.


This is their mascot


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I was going to guess Boonies.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

“Toreadors” isn’t something I’d associate with a rural Iowa school, it’s actually a nice town, got plenty of amenities


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

OilValleyRy said:


> I think I can guess what the town folk of Boone refer to themselves as. Maybe the high school football team too.


So if the team from Boone defeated a team from Miami, would the band change the lyrics and play "Boone over Miami?"


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Urban dictionary says “To be boone is to be superior in every single way”….


----------

